# Casper129's Basement Finishing Project Thread...



## joetab24 (Apr 10, 2009)

are permits required?


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, they are required with any kind of remodel/renovation like this. Whether the homeowner decides to get a permit or not, is out of my control. I personally will not be pulling permits.. but I do want everything (mostly) to be up to code.. especially the fire-blocking, for safety's sake.


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Do I have this in the wrong place for asking questions? Over 1,000 views, and only 1 other person made a comment? I thought I could get a lot of help here, but I can't wait three days to figure out what to do with my predicament..


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *casper129*
> So today I started working on our basement.. The wife and I are hoping to have it completed before the baby comes in Jan. of 2012.. (Very Ambitious..) I figured I would start this thread for you guys to comment on my progress, and any suggestions will be welcome, and taken into consideration.. I'll start out with here is what I did today:





casper129 said:


> Yes, they are required with any kind of remodel/renovation like this. Whether the homeowner decides to get a permit or not, is out of my control. I personally will not be pulling permits.. but I do want everything (mostly) to be up to code.. especially the fire-blocking, for safety's sake.


??? In the first post you mentioned that this is your house. Anyway, keep posting progress pictures. You're off to a good start!


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, this is my house.. but I had a hard time figuring out why someone would really ask if permits were required, when it's fairly common knowledge that almost ANY kind of remodeling on a house requires a permit... Then I said "Whether the homeowner (namely Joetab [since he asked about it]) decides to get a permit or not..." But I will personally not be pulling a permit.

I have a question about sealing the bottom of the 2" XPS - Would a regular silicone caulking work.. and how do you guys get the XPS to stick to the wall well? I can move one of my sheets after two days of letting the glue dry. I used PL300 and it's almost like it's wet yet... (Basement is completely dry, with a dehumid. running at 45% rel) ...


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

casper129 said:


> Do I have this in the wrong place for asking questions?


Generally people post pictures and stories in here in the "Project Showcase".

If you want to do Q&A it's probably better to post in one of the other forums - maybe "remodelling"?


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

^ Alright, thanks for pointing me in that direction


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

In response to the inquiry you sent, I think your fireblocking plan is spot-on. :yes:

Your plan to not get a permit and have your work double checked by a professional...Not so spot-on. :no:


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Termite - I'm only choosing not to get a permit because we do have professionals in the family. The building part I'm not to worried about, as I think I can work my way though it with the help of this website  The electrical, I'm fairly confident about.. but I will have it double checked by a state licensed electrician, which is my wife's uncle.


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Brought some more stuff home today so I can keep working on my basement


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Where I am today...

More Progress...


----------



## quiksheit (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice. Can you explain a little more about what you are using for the floor. Maybe Im not keeping up with all new products out there


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

The flooring is a product called "Platon" that they sell at Menards. It's the same product (basically) as Delta-FL that they would sell at Lowes. It's basically a cheaper alternative to Dri Core. I laid down landscaping fabric first, that way in case my floor is off level by a little bit, the plastic of the Platon won't make an audible "click" when walking on the flooring. I have only read about other people's floors having this issue, so I only did it to prevent any future problems. Then once I get all of the Platon laid down, I seal it to my bottom plate with Great Stuff, and then lay my 3/4" T&G Subfloor down on it. I am placing 8 tapcon screws on each 4x8 sheet of subfloor to hold is all in place.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Any new updates?


----------



## casper129 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oops, sorry guys.. kinda forgot about this thread 

Here's some updates... This is actually how it sits as of tonight..














































The side closet you see is going to be the media closet. The rack that is in there goes through the wall into the "theater room" on the other side. There are no pictures of that room, as we are not starting to do anything to that room until the family area is finished first...

Subpanel was put in, and all new wiring was done..

It's my first time doing any drywall, so be kind..


----------

